# How do people have so many bells!!!???



## astraea (Oct 7, 2014)

So I am somewhat new to AC... I see people selling stuff for over a million bells!!! how do people even get that much money?! The most money I make is just from catching beetles on the island... Is there some sort of cheat that gets you millions of bells? Lol I am just really confused.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 7, 2014)

Duping. Or they sell a lot of turnips.


----------



## Coach (Oct 7, 2014)

Some people spend *a lot* of time on the island. About 3 or 4 hours a day. I have loads of bells from trades and selling. It depends what people are willing to buy for and sell for.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 7, 2014)

Spend a lot of time in the island, sell turnips, or trade items or villagers on the forum.


----------



## Noctis (Oct 7, 2014)

probably either duping, hours on the island doing beetle hunting, selling turnips, selling villagers, trades, etc.


----------



## KanonFlora (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh, same question I had when I first entered this forum. Everyone sold villagers for 30M and I was like... "wow, they've been playing this game for a long time, right?" but then I realized... the fastest way to earn in-game bells is to sell things in the forums! I sold some of my flowers and got like 8M!  I was so happy! Hope it works for you, try to breed hybrids and sell them in the forums!


----------



## astraea (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks to everyone!!!! I am enlightened :3 lol although, what is "duping" ?  and I can only manage to make one or two hybrids every now and then, so how do people create enough to make money off of them?

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Radda (Oct 7, 2014)

Selling villagers and items


----------



## OneTimeUser (Oct 7, 2014)

astraea said:


> ...although, what is "duping" ?...



It's short for "duplicating," creating two items from one through an exploit in the game. It's frowned-upon on these forums, so don't go asking about it. Besides, it's easy enough to make money through 'legal' means- which others have mentioned.

If you typically play alone, going to the island in the evening and catching beetles can earn you a few million easily. You can get even more using the Lazy Camper method.

If you check these forums often, you can earn quite a bit of money by selling hybrids/furniture that people want. You can also make tons by buying Turnips and checking to see who has a town with a high selling rate during the week. (You can always buy from Joan at around ~100 Bells, and find sale prices upwards of 500 Bells.)


----------



## Envelin (Oct 7, 2014)

TBT.

The more you post, the more TBT you earn.

Every 100 TBT can be sold for 4-5 million in game bells ^^


----------



## Beauchamp (Oct 7, 2014)

I was wondering this too! There are so many villagers I want but don't even have 1 million bells to bid :S


----------



## badcrumbs (Oct 7, 2014)

I just sell my TBT. I don't use them, so it's nice to trade them for in game bells.


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 7, 2014)

I get most of mine from trading villagers and selling art


----------



## kassie (Oct 8, 2014)

Turnips. Lots of turnips.


----------



## honeymoo (Oct 8, 2014)

before using wifi with acnl i got all my money from island farming (catching big beetles), but nowadays my bells come from the stalk market, tbt exchange and selling my villagers!


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Oct 8, 2014)

easy -- they cheat, steal, and lie! not a good idea to do, but it works

or if your not a cheater, you simply have a lot of time on your hands and you are dedicated to beetle and shark hunting, and you love business and do it a lot so that you can sell/ trade.

also, TT (time traveling) to the beginning of a month to get interest. not really cheating, but its an easy way, but it comes at a price, by ruining the town you once loved ;_;


----------



## astraea (Oct 9, 2014)

Interesting! I dunno how I feel about cheating... but I really appreciate everyone's answers! It's so crazy because I see all these ppl will millions and millions! I did, thanks to yall, sell some of my TBT and made some good money off of that, so thanks! :3


----------



## milkeh (Oct 9, 2014)

There are Powersaves or those fancy hacking device.


----------



## Mikorin (Oct 9, 2014)

Sell hybrids or bush starts. Very profitable.


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 10, 2014)

I have tons of bells and they came from bug collecting first.  Than perfect fruit selling and than turnip sells.  Having a good group of friends that shares when they have premium fruit or good turnip prices helps.  You have to share back when you have good prices.
Funded 2 towns with full houses before I tried turnip selling.

I also have an extra town that just grows perfect fruit.  If I have a good turnip price in that town I can leave it on that date.
Wait for my real town to get to Sunday.  And than buy a lot.

I've never sold any villager or item online.  Just traded or gave it away for free.
Don't have a clue how to copy and would never use a cheat device.


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 11, 2014)

cuddle said:


> probably either duping, hours on the island doing beetle hunting, selling turnips, selling villagers, trades, etc.



Exactly


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 11, 2014)

I was wondering this too since I only just started out with NL recently and don't have much things to sell. I put the bell boom ordnance for my town and started catching bugs on the island, it's been helping me make bells much faster.


----------



## KittyBoton (Oct 11, 2014)

*I get millions of bells just from having popular villagers move in and selling them. :x That's the easiest way to get rich.*


----------



## Coach (Oct 11, 2014)

You can also buy low and sell high.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 11, 2014)

I love how the first thing posted is accusing others of duping.

What great trust we have here.


----------



## floofyunicorn (Oct 11, 2014)

I got mine  from making trips to the island, selling sharks and beetles. It was a pain but it's netted me my fortune through months and months of work doing it.


----------



## Melgogs (Oct 12, 2014)

For me it was selling tons of turnips at my sister's town when they were worth 500 or so bells. Going bug hunting on the island also helps make a lot of money but is a very slow process so I recommend turnips. Also TTing to different seasons, getting event items and then selling em here for a lot can be a viable source of income tho a bit risky.


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 14, 2014)

I have made so much selling/auctioning villagers it's insane
but I payed the equivalent in TBT to 40 mil for Julian...worth it


----------



## oranje (Oct 14, 2014)

Selling tbt I think is the easiest way to make money. It worked for me.


----------



## Angelmarina (Oct 15, 2014)

Selling or auctioning villagers and going into retail and selling an extra items laying in my town. Before I started with villagers I got a lot of money from just going into retail, looking at people who are buying things on their wish list, seeing if it's in my town or catalogue(order it if in catalogue) and making the exchange. People looking to buy things on their wish lists are very generous, and also giveaways.  I've never cheated or any of that stuff but I am a cycler and that's how I make my money and get my dreamies.  hope this helps!


----------



## Swablu (Oct 15, 2014)

When I first came here I thought that too, until Stitches moved out (for the first time), I auctioned him off and got over 10m! People really want there dreamies and to have a nice town so who can blame them?


----------



## Tessie (Oct 15, 2014)

the most I ever had was 30 mil and I got that in a month from just buying turnips every sunday and going to another town to sell them 


havent bought turnips in a while tho cause i dont have the time to find someone to sell


----------



## Mairen (Oct 15, 2014)

I felt the same as you. I thought anything in the millions was insane. I actually try to stay away from any offers that would give me millions of bells. I like earning my own money in the game. It keeps it challenging/interesting for longer for me. If I ever end up with a village I want to get rid it, I would never ask for more than 500,000 for it, even if it's a "tier 1."


----------



## chiheerios (Oct 15, 2014)

a lot of people get in-game bells by selling tbt! selling highly tiered villagers also works c:


----------



## mags (Oct 19, 2014)

I got rich selling turnips, I kind of cheated really as I have two DS's so time traveled on one until I got a good price and then spent all Sunday morning buying and selling, I tell you, I never wanted to see another turnip after that day but it was worth it.


----------



## heirabbit (Oct 19, 2014)

__


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 19, 2014)

Duping bells 
Selling villagers


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

They dupe. Or they sell a lot of things, but mostly dupe.+


----------

